# "Mean" Darrell HERF IV - April 12th



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well it has come time for yet another "Mean" Darrell HERF. The date is set for April 12th at 1600. You're welcome to come on down to West Coast before the HERF. It's located at 1650 Almaden Road, in San Jose.

This is the same as all the other HERFs. Please bring a snack or drinks to share. I will do the same and since the weather still might be crappy, we will play dinner by ear. Most likely order in for some pizza or BBQ. We will figure it out closer to the date.

Unlike the other HERFs where we played a Poker tournament, I think we will skip that this time, I'm pokered out (waits for the zings). So, if you are available on April 19th and would like to HERF, please continue this list. Hope to see you there!

D.

*Mean D's HERF IV List:
*1. Darrell (the mean one)


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mean D's HERF IV List:
*1. Darrell (the mean one)
2. Jeff


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Well it has come time for yet another "Mean" Darrell HERF. The date is set for April 12th at 1600. You're welcome to come on down to West Coast before the HERF. It's located at 1650 Almaden Road, in San Jose.
> 
> This is the same as all the other HERFs. Please bring a snack or drinks to share. I will do the same and since the weather still might be crappy, we will play dinner by ear. Most likely order in for some pizza or BBQ. We will figure it out closer to the date.
> 
> ...


Why did I know it was going to be on the 12th.... again, I can't make it.

I'm open on the 19th!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mean D's HERF IV List:
*1. Darrell (the mean one)
2. Jeff
3. Bob


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

That's muh birthday but my brother is coming up from L.A. so I'll be a no-go for this one. I was thinking of having one the following weekend at my place if you guys think you'll have it in you to do two in a row.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Darrell, I won't be able to make this one as I'll be at Brew & Reggae fest with my cousin. Thanks for the invite though. If another gets planned; I'll do my best to make it out.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry that some of you cannot make it. I look forward to HERFing with those of you who will attend. :tu:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a solid maybe on this one. 

Now if you were playing poker...

:fu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I'm a solid maybe on this one.
> 
> Now if you were playing poker...
> 
> :fu


Quit your whining before I mess your other leg up.  :fu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Haha! Nice one D.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

We want to come. I just have to make sure my mom can watch Jacob that day. We'll let you know ASAP!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, "We" is nice! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> We want to come. I just have to make sure my mom can watch Jacob that day. We'll let you know ASAP!


Yay! :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Yay! :tu


Don't get too excited, they're just gonna wait till the morning of and post up that they have a "headache" and not show up.

:fu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Don't get too excited, they're just gonna wait till the morning of and post up that they have a "headache" and not show up.
> 
> :fu


:r :r :r pwnt!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Don't get too excited, they're just gonna wait till the morning of and post up that they have a "headache" and not show up.
> 
> :fu


Why don't you _*walk*_ over and say that too my face?  :bn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Why don't you _*walk*_ over and say that too my face?  :bn


Awwww....Does Mr. Crankypants needs some chicken soup to help with his cold? :r:r:r

Do you stick smokes in your mouth while they are still in the cello? I'm convinced you get sick instantly if you do that.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Awwww....Does Mr. Crankypants needs some chicken soup to help with his cold? :r:r:r
> 
> Do you stick smokes in your mouth while they are still in the cello? I'm convinced you get sick instantly if you do that.


:r

Didn't you miss my HERF because you were sick? So STFU. :tg  :bn


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Awwww....Does Mr. Crankypants needs some chicken soup to help with his cold? :r:r:r
> 
> Do you stick smokes in your mouth while they are still in the cello? I'm convinced you get sick instantly if you do that.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

*Mean D's HERF IV List:
*1. Darrell (the mean one)
2. Jeff
3. Bob
4. Brian

Wifey says we have nothing on the calendar... in there like swim wear!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> *Mean D's HERF IV List:*
> 1. Darrell (the mean one)
> 2. Jeff
> 3. Bob
> ...


That's what's up! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come one, come all. :r


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Why don't you _*walk*_ over and say that too my face?  :bn


Why walk when he can swing his CF cane at yah!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

*Mean D's HERF IV List:
*1. Darrell (the mean one)
2. Jeff
3. Bob
4. Brian
5. Mike


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> *Mean D's HERF IV List:*
> 1. Darrell (the mean one)
> 2. Jeff
> 3. Bob
> ...


I knew you would be here, otherwise I'd say your you know what, is like sleeve of wizard. :bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Where you at Rollito? :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Where you at Rollito? :r


I'm watching you Bro!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pinoyman said:


> I'm watching you Bro!


:r

How about you come to the HERF?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> How about you come to the HERF?


I'll try my best Bro!

Flipping houses is just taking all my time!
Thanks for the invite!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

pinoyman said:


> I'll try my best Bro!
> 
> Flipping houses is just taking all my time!
> Thanks for the invite!


Lift with your legs, then push! :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Lift with your legs, then push! :ss


Are you coming, Tam?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So, I've decided pending any crazy weather that I will be cooking up some BBQ chicken for the event, you just bring a side or drinks. I am going to get some of those big value packs from Safeway of drumsticks and breasts. :dr


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Are you coming, Tam?


wow... I won't even go there.:hn


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

i'll be coming late (like usual)... i got called to DJ, i believe i get off at 1600 but i will be there :tu :chk :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

who's HERFin' with me???


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> who's HERFin' with me???


Me. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This looks like it might be a small HERF. Oh well.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully peoples' schedules will become more definitive after this weekend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I am definitely out as I'll be in Austin next weekend. Have a good time everyone!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm out too. Just too much crap to get done next weekend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Yeah, I'm out too. Just too much crap to get done next weekend.


:bn


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :bn


Hey, I could just say I'm coming all week and then not show up. :fu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it Saturday yet????


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Hey, I could just say I'm coming all week and then not show up. :fu


I got recalled. You bastard.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad News!!! I'm not gonna make it down to the Herf!!!

I am soooo sorry!!!

My life has gotten way too crazy lately and I need to be home this weekend!!!

Heather and I did get Darrell a present... so I can either bomb you or wait until I see you next???


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

2 days to go! :chk BABOTL's... where yall at???


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

1 more day!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ITS HERFIN DAY!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Deucer said:


> Have fun guys!


We always do. I'm sorry you could not make it. :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry guys

I gotta bail out on this one, need to finish up my taxes


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I would love to herf with you and your over-priced cigars some day, Darrell. I hope you have fun.:ss

MCS


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I hope you guys are herfin' it up! I'm in Austin wishing I could be polluting my lungs with ya'll.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

How did the Herf turn out???


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> How did the Herf turn out???


The same as always, fantastic. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great herf, D. :tu Sorry I had to bail early.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Thanks for the great herf, D. :tu Sorry I had to bail early.


No worries bro. We wrapped the HERF up at about 11. :tu


----------

